# Looking to Buy Reptile One Turtle Pro 90 Tank



## Lou27 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Guys, I'm looking to buy a Reptile One Turtle Pro 90 Tank, I don't mind if its second hand. Can anyone point me in the right direction as Google results seem to be very vague. Does anyone have one to sell? I'm in Bedfordshire area and can collect.

Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

they have them at japanesse koi company in Henlow, but seriously look at replacing the lighting!!!!!! It has some improvements needed I think before it is safe for turtles long term

John





Lou27 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm looking to buy a Reptile One Turtle Pro 90 Tank, I don't mind if its second hand. Can anyone point me in the right direction as Google results seem to be very vague. Does anyone have one to sell? I'm in Bedfordshire area and can collect.
> 
> Thanks


----------

